# iDrive 6: how to change special voice command contacts



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

iDrive 6.

Somehow/somewhere i6 keeps special contacts named "Mother" and "Father".
I cannot find the setting to assign or change these.

I used a command like "call motor", where "motor" is a phone contact.
i6 misunderstood and replied "there is no contact assigned to "Mother"."
So I repeated "call motor". Then i6 said saving contact to "Mother".

Now, when I say "call Mother", it calls motor!! I found out there is a similar embedded contact called "Father".

I have the i6 manual and I have searched around. I cannot find a way to change/remove the contact it assigned to "Mother".

Anyone?


----------



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

*Relationships Feature!*

It's not in the current manual, but I got the voice command to list example commands by saying "Help" at a certain screen. Evidently, i6 Contacts has a feature called Relationships. One can assign certain voice command key words to an existing contact.

Relationship voice commands:
Stored relationships
Delete relationship
Reset all relationships
Store relationship
"What relationships can I assign?" results in
Mother
Father
Brother
Sister
Spouse
Partner
Manager
Assistant
Boyfriend
Girlfriend
Boss
Grandmother
Grandfather


----------

